# Breakwalls?



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

Im heading up to Cleveland this weekend, and on Sunday we are going to fish the Chagrin River, but I keep reading that the water levels are really low. So my question is on Monday we are planning on hitting the Rocky and I havent really read any good reports.So, are any of the peirs still producing any fish |( Fairport, or the Chargin)? I just dont want to go and have the water be really low and unfishable especially since my dad is wanting to tie into a couple of fish. Pretty much anything would be of help.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

You ain't kidding buddy! The water levels are getting low, even the Grand is super clear. There are guys catching fish off the walls though. To me that is a hit or miss game though. Good luck, hope this helps.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Your best bet is probably 72nd street alot of places to fish off the concrete piers to the warm water discharge out to the horseshoe, if you go down there you'll see guys fishing for them, you can cast spinners or spoons and tie into steelies. Bring a net though and be careful if you fish the rocks if your not feeling adventures hit the concrete piers toward the discharge would probably be better but depends on which way the wind is blowing. Or bring two rods float one and cast one to increase your odds. This is what I would do.


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

How do I get to the Water Discharge??? And thanks for the replies. I hope if there is no rain, that these areas will produce, and not make the trip a total waste. I also was wondering what are good types of spinners, and what size little cloe's are good to use? I got all of the jig and float stuff already.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

midoh39 said:


> How do I get to the Water Discharge??? And thanks for the replies. I hope if there is no rain, that these areas will produce, and not make the trip a total waste. I also was wondering what are good types of spinners, and what size little cloe's are good to use? I got all of the jig and float stuff already.


Blue fox spinners, white rooster tails, just about any minnow looking spinner will work, the smaller cleo's and Ko wobblers are good. 

2/3 and under. I like 1/3 oz for the rivers but since they are eating shad and bigger stuff in the lake don't be afraid to go bigger and make your bait stand out. alot of bait down there right now. 

http://www.acmetackle.com/scripts/littlecleo.html

From Interstate 90, take the E. 72nd St. exit and turn north. Travel a short distance to North Marginal Road. A parking lot on the left leads to the warm-water discharge area.

To get to the concrete piers you'll see the parking lot and concrete walkways that walk down toward the lake, just walk down each one and it'll get you down there. Try using google maps with arieal view of the area to get an idea of the layout. Google is your friend.


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

I just looked at google earth, and I see the horseshoe and such. Once again thanks, my dad and I will probably try that Monday morning.


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

Am I still best off at E. 72nd or would Fairport be good to?


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

There are usually more fish caught at Fairport.


----------



## spoonchucker (Sep 30, 2008)

they were killing them off the long wall today, helped a guy get his first 2 steelhead that he ever caught


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

glad ya helped someone get into one! once u hook into one its like a addiction sets into u!!! steelheading should be a schedule 1 drug! its totally addcitive! lol.


----------



## Eagle Eye (Aug 28, 2009)

I think that plan fishing should be a drug and steelheads are a bonus.Once you start fishing for them you are hooked for life.


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

Hey thanks alot! Ill be out there Monday morning. The only problem is that we dont have a long handled net. But I guess we'll find away to land one. Ill be wearing a baseball cap with and L C on it, so just a heads up that would be me. Also does anyone have any idea where I can get some little cloe's cause the Gander Mountain down her only has KO wobblers, and small sized stingers.


----------



## Mike_13 (Jun 11, 2007)

if you are planning on going to Fairport.... there is a Gander Mountain right off the exit you can stop at. it is in the shopping center at the light just past the BP gas station. then the breakwall is in the opposite direction.


----------



## spoonchucker (Sep 30, 2008)

Fishaholic69 said:


> glad ya helped someone get into one! once u hook into one its like a addiction sets into u!!! steelheading should be a schedule 1 drug! its totally addcitive! lol.


I told the guy once he catches one hes addicted. I also told him there are no 12 step meetings to help with the addiction. after he got his first he just kept saying " that was great " I gave him the jig told him how deep to set it and hung around to net his first since he netted both my fish, so I'm sure he will be a regular now. After my first one I gave up on bass fishing and have a Skeeter collecting dust, hasnt seen water in 10 years. now I gotta wait for the economy to pick up so I can sell it


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

Im really hoping we can hook into some. Pretty much whay I want to is to cast spoons or spinners and have a float jig and maggot out at the same time. How deep is the water there? Also sorry about all the questions.


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

It turns out that we'll be hitting Fairport afternoon till dusk instead of the Chagrin.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Eagle Eye said:


> I think that plan fishing should be a drug and steelheads are a bonus.Once you start fishing for them you are hooked for life.


totally agree. when i posted that i caught my first steelhead people said welcome to the addiction.I was already good and addicted. I dont care what I catch as long as it fights and its not a sheephead just cause they stink...no disrespect to hardcore steelheaders but I think alot of you put them up on a pedestal....for a good reason though


----------



## spoonchucker (Sep 30, 2008)

good luck working 2 rods the last 2 times i was there once you cast out a jig and maggot the fish will keep you busy did get the second one set up for a spoon only got 10 casts at the most the second time out i rigged the second rod with jig and maggot also and right after i got it in the water the first one had one on and it tangled everything up


----------



## spoonchucker (Sep 30, 2008)

not sure about depth its deep never had to deal with the bottom yet


----------



## spoonchucker (Sep 30, 2008)

you are going to have 4-6 ft waves by afternoon monday would try to hit it before it gets that bad. took a 13 1/2 lb one in 3-5 ft waves tuesday but got wet doing it good luck!


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

I just wanted to say thanks to everyone that had something to do in this thread. Lets just say I'm hooked now. I only caught one that was 30" and 10 lbs. Between me my dad and my uncle we all lost at least 1. I got snapped off on my first cast on a jig and maggot. This was all on Sunday, the weather was perfect. And as spoonchucker pointed out it was very windy and wavy on Monday. We tried the long wall for an hour, and saw a man leaving whole had his limit. I honestly don't know how he did it. So me and my dad decided to try the short wall. We did better there, but no fish. My dad hooked into a really nice fish and just as I was about to net it, it pulled the hook. Ill have a picture of the fish up soon. I cant wait till next year!



Spoonchucker which way were you casting? Cause to cast into the river mouth on Monday, it just wouldnt work.


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

Here's the picture. It measure right at 30". It was caught on a little cleo.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=47035&cat=500


----------



## spoonchucker (Sep 30, 2008)

I have been fishing the lake side out near the end. I missed 4-5 fish monday in that wind, stayed out til I was wet and cold. We might have been out there at the same time.


----------



## spoonchucker (Sep 30, 2008)

hey nice fish! yep your hooked lol you can fish for them all the way into april at least. you can check the wind and waves before you go at NOAA that way you dont drive for nothing. I was thinking of going to the short pier monday but went and roughed it on the long wall. had the hits just missed them


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Nice Fish! likl cleo's are killer. mine broke one of the trebles off. so when you nuy one might want to put a better hook on


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

Yea, I was out there with my dad. We were at the very end of the peir, then left after an hour. We only saw one guy get a hit. Then we went to the short wall.


----------

